# Chinese food photos



## mr1984 (Jan 20, 2013)

1.Xiao long bao&#65288;small steamed bun&#65289;




Xiao long bao &#65288;small steamed bun&#65289; by lin yuwei, on Flickr


2.peanut mochi (sticky rice ball with peanuts )




peanut mochi (sticky rice ball with peanuts ) by lin yuwei, on Flickr

3.Zongzi (rice dumpling)




Zongzi by lin yuwei, on Flickr


welcome to my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuwei_is/


----------



## Lmphotos (Jan 20, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 20, 2013)

I think for the sticky rice balls and zongzi, the subjects are being pushed way too much to the right bottom corner. I think they need some space around them. Otherwise, very nice photos for food. These look like commercial shots, because they are that good.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 20, 2013)

I like em. Makes me ready to go destroy some Dim Sum in the AM!

As a non photography question, what is the second shot? What kind of dumpling is that? Looks like Forofa, from Brazil.

The shots look great, very nice. Would look good for a staple brochure, or or stock photography type setting.


----------



## laynea24 (Jan 20, 2013)

These are fantastic!


----------



## hydroshock (Jan 22, 2013)

looks good, makes me hungry, although the peanut mochi looks as if my mouth will be immediately dried up when i bite into it. your composition is consistent with each photo as you partially cut the subject plate off and it seems to work nicely. visually pleasing. number 2 is a tad distracting for me but overall great photos imo


----------

